# Hewlett Packard 1120C + Cupsd

## Fence36

I am having a problem with the cups printing system. I emerged the latest version of cups and could not get that to work. After checking the forums and found a post that stated that there was a problem with the newest version of cups and ghostscript. I was told to downgrade to version 1.4 of cups. Yet after doing that and following the instructions in the Desktop Configuration guide and instructions on linuxprinting.com and cannot get my printer to respond. <-- The printer is on parallel port one.

----------

## delta407

 *Fence36 wrote:*   

> I am having a problem with the cups printing system. ... Yet after doing that ... cannot get my printer to respond.

 

Err... can you be more specific? Error messages? Log entries? Anything more than "it doesn't work" would be helpful.

----------

## Fence36

The thing is I don't get any messages. The error log for 

cups -->Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=13003)

That job was the test page. The printer just sits there and doesn't do anything. It says that the job completed in under completed jobs section of the cups web admin.

----------

